# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bàn hút chân không cho gia công kim loại.

## Nam CNC

----Mấy ngày trước mới tậu em nó, nhìn phê ơi là phê, không dám mua liền , đợi nó rỉ xét xíu rồi trả giá rẻ để mua, đối với em thì nó rẻ rồi đó , nhưng với anh em khác thì mắc à, vì nó nằm chình ình đó có ai mua đâu!!! thôi thì món gì về tay em là kể như có duyên vậy hen.
        Anh em nào thân thiết muốn test không ?  chỉ cần cái máy hơi và cuộn dây ron silicon hay cao su là ok ngay.

Bộ đồ lòng nó đơn giản thấy sợ, chỉ có cái co T và van hơi tạo chân không mà thôi ( có cái van này thì tạo lực hút chân không dễ dàng, cấp khí cho nó thì nó hút à.)



Bên ngoài chỉ có cái van 5/2 dùng cấp khí, 1 van khóa để có thể xả và đóng khi muốn hít hay nhả ra.



Mặt bàn và  khung dầy cộm , trên 20mm nhé, vô tư khi gá vật nặng , bề mặt mài phẳng băng , các rãnh để dành cho việc nhét ron cao su tùy theo kích thước của vật gá .



Kích thước tầm 450x450x120mm, nặng 40kg, do là hút chân không nên bề mặt gá càng láng và phẳng càng tốt.




....... Ai xung phong mượn trước làm chuột bạch.... no shipping hehehe.

      Lần sau em sẽ diy 1 cái bàn be bé hút chân không mà có thể cắt đứt phôi mà không sợ mất áp khi hở ,hihihi gần giống cái bàn của Datron đó, em có đủ đồ chế rồi.

----------

anhcos, ITlangtu, Khoa C3, Khongnickname

----------


## Khoa C3

Món này hoạt động như nào vậy bác Nam. Lực giữ có đủ gia công sắt ko ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chẳng biết đủ lực hay không.... chỉ biết cái bàn này từ Đài Loan về, mà bên đó nó dùng để gia công kim loại, còn hút mạnh hay yếu tùy tiết diện phôi tiếp xúc lớn hay bé, còn áp suất chân không tùy thuộc và áp lực của máy nén khí của bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Áp lực chân không max = áp suất không khí ~100.000N/m2. Nếu gia công phôi 100*100mm -> lực hút xuống mặt bàn ~ 1000N. Hệ số masat trượt của sắt ~0.2 -> lực giữ chống trượt ngang ~ 200N, em thấy nó cứ bé bé thế nào ấy :Confused:

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy thì em chơi bàn từ đi cho nó dữ.... cỡ 100cm2 chắc được giữ chặt vài trăm kg, tha hồ mà phang. Còn thấy nó như thế nào thì vào xem của datron rồi biết, mà nếu gá đồ dày trên 10mm thì dùng eto cho nó lành, còn cái này chuyên đồ mõng em ơi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Vâng, em nghĩ nó chơi đồ mỏng và tiết diện lớn.

----------


## Nam CNC

up lên cho các bác tham khảo lại, cái này phù hợp cho mài, hay phay mạch in luôn. Nó hoạt động nhờ các ron cao su ráp vào các rãnh tạo thành vùng kín, tuỳ theo hình dạng vật cần gia công thì mình xếp ron cao su có hình dạng tương tự. Ron cao su loại này ra Tạ Uyên có bán, mua lần 1 cuộn xài dần hehehehe ( tính theo m thì phải )

           Để ý, nó chỉ có 1 lổ nhỏ ở chính giữa hút không khí thôi . Valve tạo chân không thì đi ra tiệm khí nén , người ta bán cho , nó có 3 đường hơi , khi cho khí nén thổi vào, 1 đầu hơi thoát ra , một đầu còn lại khi dòng khí lướt qua nó sẽ tạo ra lực hút . Do đó có cái valve này thì máy nén khí vẫn có thể dùng hút chân không. Khi lực hút đủ lớn , mình khoá hơi lại tạo ra 1 vùng hút kín độc lập , khi nào áp suất chân không giảm thì lại hút thêm 1 phát nữa. Các bác chịu khó nghiên cứu vẽ sơ đồ ra, tự mình thiết lập 1 hệ thống hút chân không liên tục vậy , với 1 sensor áp suất chân không nữa mọi việc đơn giản liền

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> ....... Ai xung phong mượn trước làm chuột bạch.... no shipping hehehe.
> 
>       Lần sau em sẽ diy 1 cái bàn be bé hút chân không mà có thể cắt đứt phôi mà không sợ mất áp khi hở ,hihihi gần giống cái bàn của Datron đó, em có đủ đồ chế rồi.


  Kể như thời gian đã qua gần một năm, đợi đã mấy mùa trăng tròn rồi trăng lại khuyết, vậy mà bác vẫn chưa DIY để anh em mở rộng tàm mắt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

trời nhắc mới nhớ , bộ kit mini đó bán cho ledngochan mất tiêu rồi hehehe, mai mốt độ lại từ đầu.

----------


## zenky1602

Mình đang nghiên cứu chế cái bàn hút chân không, 

Tìm thấy clip này 




Bác Nam có thể share với mình làm cách nào để cắt đứt phôi mà vẫn k bị mất lực hút chân không được k, nhìn clip này thì quyết định của tụi nó là miếng silicon và cơ chế tạo khoảng chân không bên dưới tấm silicon để hút kéo miếng silicon xuống, tạo ra một khoảng chân không giữa phôi và miếng lót, giới hạn bởi các vòng tròn nhỏ, nên khu vực vực nào bị mất phôi thì chỉ một phạm vi hẹp bị mất lực chứ nguyên bề mặt phôi còn lại vẫn còn lực hút.

Kỹ thuật làm cũ của anh em mình là chỉ khoét lỗ trên silicon thì khi cắt qua một lằn phôi thôi thì không khí sẽ qua kẽ phôi đó tràn vào khoảng chân không bên dưới làm mất lực hút ngay.

Thanks Bác Nam.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Cái trên của bác.. bí mật nó nằm trong tấm silicon đó bác. Tấm này em thấy tụi china đã bán rồi ạ.
Em đang nghiêm cứu giải pháp để có thể dùng luôn những tấm silicon mỏng có thể mua được ở VN để ứng dụng vào việc này. Nhưng hiện tính toán lý thuyết tiền khả thì thì tính khả thi còn kém.. nên chưa prototype được. Đang cố tìm giải pháp hiệu quả hơn.

----------


## zenky1602

đúng rồi bác, hút được như vậy quyết định là ở cái miếng lót. Bác có cái keyword miếng của bọn TQ làm không, nếu được thì share cho em nghiên cứu thử.

Bác để ý là trong clip, trên  cái miếng thứ 2 nó hoàn toàn không để phôi, nhưng lực hút bên tấm còn lại vẫn đạt tối đa --> nó không tạo chân không trực tiếp ở bề mặt phôi và silicon.

Thanks

----------


## CKD

Chịu cái keyword này. Mình lướt xem thấy có, nhưng ko lưu lại  :Wink:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái miếng lót đó nó làm thành một bộ đấm bóp giác hơi gồm nhiều cái chén....

Khi bật van, chân không chỉ hút cái đáy chén lõm xuống nên tạo thành lực giác hơi giữ phôi....

Cái này hay à nhe! Không phí hơi!

Khi cắt đứt nếu có đi qua 1 vài cái chén làm chén hở thì cũng còn một đống cái ở giữa giữ phôi và vì đáy chén với bàn hút là kín nên không bị tuột hơi!

Về cắt lấy mấy cái râu bạch tuộc không đem nhúng giấm nữa, đem đi làm đồ gá!

Xúc tu nhúng giấm!

----------

Gamo

----------


## zenky1602

em soi thêm 1 tí thì đoán thế này.

Nó có 1 cái lỗ nhỏ nối với các rãnh nhỏ cỡ 2-3mm chạy vòng xung quanh các cái "chén" đấm bóp, nhiệm vụ của nó là sẽ làm các vành này hút chặt vào phôi, nhưng không cần áp lực mạnh mà chỉ cần vừa đủ để cái chén khép chặt cái miệng của nó lên phôi, phần còn lại là nguyên cái chén silicon đó sẽ bị hút mạnh xuống bàn do lực hút chân không rất lớn. do lực cần thiết để khép kín mép cái chén đấm bóp nhỏ, cần lượng chân không ít, nên rãnh nhỏ, có bị thoát khí thì cũng không làm nó hở ra nhiều.

----------


## PAC_Purchase

PAC Việt Nam tự hào là nhà cung cấp và phân phối độc quyền Hệ thống bàn hút chân không của hãng Witte ( Đức) với mục tiêu đem lại giải pháp toàn diện cho khách hàng.

Vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để  có sự tư vấn tốt nhất:

Web: pacvietnam.com.vn
SĐT: 0963 435 048
Email: purchase1(at)pacvietnam(doc)com

----------


## ITlangtu

> ----Mấy ngày trước mới tậu em nó, nhìn phê ơi là phê, không dám mua liền , đợi nó rỉ xét xíu rồi trả giá rẻ để mua, đối với em thì nó rẻ rồi đó , nhưng với anh em khác thì mắc à, vì nó nằm chình ình đó có ai mua đâu!!! thôi thì món gì về tay em là kể như có duyên vậy hen.
>         Anh em nào thân thiết muốn test không ?  chỉ cần cái máy hơi và cuộn dây ron silicon hay cao su là ok ngay.
> 
> Bộ đồ lòng nó đơn giản thấy sợ, chỉ có cái co T và van hơi tạo chân không mà thôi ( có cái van này thì tạo lực hút chân không dễ dàng, cấp khí cho nó thì nó hút à.)
> 
> 
> 
> Bên ngoài chỉ có cái van 5/2 dùng cấp khí, 1 van khóa để có thể xả và đóng khi muốn hít hay nhả ra.
> 
> ...


Bác Nam biết chổ nào bán cái bộ van khí giống như trên không, em hỏi 1 chổ mà giá chát quá, hơn chục chai  :Frown:

----------


## ITlangtu

> ----Mấy ngày trước mới tậu em nó, nhìn phê ơi là phê, không dám mua liền , đợi nó rỉ xét xíu rồi trả giá rẻ để mua, đối với em thì nó rẻ rồi đó , nhưng với anh em khác thì mắc à, vì nó nằm chình ình đó có ai mua đâu!!! thôi thì món gì về tay em là kể như có duyên vậy hen.
>         Anh em nào thân thiết muốn test không ?  chỉ cần cái máy hơi và cuộn dây ron silicon hay cao su là ok ngay.
> 
> Bộ đồ lòng nó đơn giản thấy sợ, chỉ có cái co T và van hơi tạo chân không mà thôi ( có cái van này thì tạo lực hút chân không dễ dàng, cấp khí cho nó thì nó hút à.)
> 
> 
> 
> Bên ngoài chỉ có cái van 5/2 dùng cấp khí, 1 van khóa để có thể xả và đóng khi muốn hít hay nhả ra.
> 
> ...


Mấy bác biết chổ nào bán bộ van chuyển khí này chỉ em với ạ.

----------


## smile1987

> Bác Nam biết chổ nào bán cái bộ van khí giống như trên không, em hỏi 1 chổ mà giá chát quá, hơn chục chai


Bộ van như trên của bác SMC nó phang 10 chai là đúng rồi.
Em thường hay sử dựng loại van như này có tác dụng tương đương.
Chỉ cần 1 con van điện từ airtac 24v điều khiển nữa là ok

----------

ITlangtu

----------


## ITlangtu

> Bộ van như trên của bác SMC nó phang 10 chai là đúng rồi.
> Em thường hay sử dựng loại van như này có tác dụng tương đương.
> Chỉ cần 1 con van điện từ airtac 24v điều khiển nữa là ok


Cám ơn thông tin của bác smile1987 nhe, cho em hỏi cái bác đang dùng lực hút mạnh không và ở đâu bán bác. Cám ơn bác.

----------


## smile1987

> Cám ơn thông tin của bác smile1987 nhe, cho em hỏi cái bác đang dùng lực hút mạnh không và ở đâu bán bác. Cám ơn bác.


Tùy vào chân giác hút chân không.Như em đang dùng là nhấc được tấm sắt 50 kg còn nặng hơn em chưa thử.
nhưng bác muốn nhấc sản phẩm ra thì bắt buộc phải đóng van khí con không thì không nhấc ra được.
Em đoán lục hút là rất lớn.
Còn cái van đó bên em rất sẵn giá 420k bác nhé.

----------

GORLAK, ITlangtu

----------


## ITlangtu

> Tùy vào chân giác hút chân không.Như em đang dùng là nhấc được tấm sắt 50 kg còn nặng hơn em chưa thử.
> nhưng bác muốn nhấc sản phẩm ra thì bắt buộc phải đóng van khí con không thì không nhấc ra được.
> Em đoán lục hút là rất lớn.
> Còn cái van đó bên em rất sẵn giá 420k bác nhé.


Cám ơn bác nhiều, bác inbox cho em số điện thoại nhé.

----------


## Ga con

https://us.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detai...suCode=CV-15HS

E tra google, con này chính hãng Misumi cần máy nén khí rất lớn nhé các bác. Máy yếu yếu không đủ khí cho nó.

Ultimate pressure ở tầm -87kPa với flow 100l/p áp ~6barg. 100l/p ở áp đó thì cỡ con máy nén khí tầm 2HP.

Cái này tiện thôi chứ không ngon. Kiếm cái máy hút chân không cho lẹ.

Máy hút 200W (motor dòng 5.5A 100V) qua 1 hệ loằng nhằng mì tôm


Hút mãi được ~-97->-98kPa.

Với tiết diện hút khoảng 200cm2 cắt vô tư, dao 10 ăn profile cut sâu cỡ vài mm chắc mới bay phôi. E cắt cạnh 1mm thấy bình thường. Nếu cần thiết chắc phải làm thêm vài món tăng ma sát với mặt bàn.

Test


Thanks.

----------

ITlangtu, QuyND

----------


## anhcos

Mình đang muốn mua 1 cái bàn hút chân không mới cho máy cnc 900x600 mà tìm không ra, mấy cụ chỉ giúp chỗ bán đi, mua tại vn thôi.

----------


## hoangson

Bác liên hệ với bác Huudong, em thây bác đấy gia công bàn hút và cung cấp cả tấm lót của Datron hay sao ấy

----------

anhcos

----------


## garynguyen

Hôm qua cụ Ngọc sứt ném cho cái máy hút chân không mà không có tí dầu nào, các cụ bảo mua dầu ở đâu ạ?dầu gì ?
PS: Cái van này 420K ạ, em bán hàng cũ một nửa, bác nào xúc qua

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Hôm qua cụ Ngọc sứt ném cho cái máy hút chân không mà không có tí dầu nào, các cụ bảo mua dầu ở đâu ạ?dầu gì ?
> PS: Cái van này 420K ạ, em bán hàng cũ một nửa, bác nào xúc qua


hình như mình có vài cái còn mới, để mình lục lại rùi bán a e được hong......

----------


## Huudong

Tiện chủ đề bàn chân không cho em khoe với anh em diễn đàn cái bàn em tự chế tạo theo  Datron.

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Hôm qua cụ Ngọc sứt ném cho cái máy hút chân không mà không có tí dầu nào, các cụ bảo mua dầu ở đâu ạ?dầu gì ?
> PS: Cái van này 420K ạ, em bán hàng cũ một nửa, bác nào xúc qua


 hàng của e thì mới khui bọc, có thêm ống màu đen,với cái đồng hồ khí nén, tất cả còn mới cáo: 300 k
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...077#post152077

----------

